# Can you I.D. Plants?



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*Can you I.D. Plants?*

I have a lot of this 'floating plant' in a few of my planted aquariums. I need help with I.D.

Also, I got this 'Healthy plant' with some fish at the Hamilton auction last fall. It will shoot out roots, its fast growing and i can plant in the substrate or just let it whirl around the planted tank. I actually love this one but I don't know what it is!

Thanks, Scott


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Second one's guppy (najas) grass.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Great! Thanks!



carmenh said:


> Second one's guppy (najas) grass.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

And first one is Salvinia sp.

Maybe Salvinia natans as it's probably the common one.

hope that helps!


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

The structure of first one is different from Salvinia natans.

It grows more like Frogbit but a little grey-green.



Will said:


> And first one is Salvinia sp.
> 
> Maybe Salvinia natans as it's probably the common one.
> 
> hope that helps!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

natans was just a guess, theres many salvinia species.


----------

